# More on the girl who died from water



## Infinite (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks like all the DJ's lost there job the show was yanked and now police are investigating negilgence in the part of the contest creators.

Justice I'll take two.

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/18/radio.death.ap/index.html


----------



## wee_blondie (Jan 20, 2007)

Wow, I've never heard of water intoxication before.  Looked it up on Wikipedia, sounds serious but thankfully rare.  Still a good idea to drink plenty to keep hydrated but must also keep your salts balanced.


----------

